# Why Aren't Stocks Traded 24/7



## Snouter (Sep 13, 2013)

I remember back when the scam artists argued on CNBC that changing from the fractional bid and ask scam would  not be feasible and put Wall Street scam artists out of work, hurt the market, etc.  They finally gave up that scalping income source.  But why the fuck do they need "market makers" tweaking prices 9:30 to 4:00?  Think you own something valuable, put it on eBay and find out.  Bidding is 24/7.  It determines true market value.  The question is rhetorical.  The Wall Street scam artists make big bucks because of "trading sessions."

*XXXXXXX*


----------



## MHunterB (Sep 13, 2013)

If one checks the time differences, it appears that some stock exchange or other is trading at any given hour - the NYSE is not the only one.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 13, 2013)

Snouter said:


> I remember back when the scam artists argued on CNBC that changing from the fractional bid and ask scam would  not be feasible and put Wall Street scam artists out of work, hurt the market, etc.  They finally gave up that scalping income source.  But why the fuck do they need "market makers" tweaking prices 9:30 to 4:00?  Think you own something valuable, put it on eBay and find out.  Bidding is 24/7.  It determines true market value.  The question is rhetorical.  The Wall Street scam artists make big bucks because of "trading sessions."



Well since your asking, I bet your answer is the JJJOOOOSSSSS!


----------



## Sallow (Sep 13, 2013)

Snouter said:


> I remember back when the scam artists argued on CNBC that changing from the fractional bid and ask scam would  not be feasible and put Wall Street scam artists out of work, hurt the market, etc.  They finally gave up that scalping income source.  But why the fuck do they need "market makers" tweaking prices 9:30 to 4:00?  Think you own something valuable, put it on eBay and find out.  Bidding is 24/7.  It determines true market value.  The question is rhetorical.  The Wall Street scam artists make big bucks because of "trading sessions."



Depends on the exchange.

And Human Market Makers (They use to be called specialists) are needed because when the software fucks up..they come in and fix things.


----------



## Sallow (Sep 13, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> If one checks the time differences, it appears that some stock exchange or other is trading at any given hour - the NYSE is not the only one.



Yep..Asian markets trade as well.

You do need some downtime for clearing.


----------



## KokomoJojo (Oct 2, 2013)

you can trade round the clock on an international platform


----------



## ryaan (Nov 20, 2013)

According to the sources at NASDAQ one can trade at any time.


----------



## barbaa (Feb 5, 2014)

When half the folks get the thought that they are doing not need to work as a result


----------



## jwoodie (Feb 6, 2014)

What about "after hours" trading?


----------



## sjay (Feb 6, 2014)

barbaa said:


> When half the folks get the thought that they are doing not need to work as a result


 
 What  is that supposed to mean, is that some kind of ghetto slang.       

In answer to the 24 trading, do the nyse exhange daytime.Hong Kong nights and London early mornings and there you have  your 24 hr. trading.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 26, 2014)

sjay said:


> barbaa said:
> 
> 
> > When half the folks get the thought that they are doing not need to work as a result
> ...


 Who needs 24/7? Seriously unless you have a very good reason to be in you should either be out of the market or in something so simple and safe that your portfolio not only lets you sleep but will put you to sleep. I am betting on ACA causing significantly reduced consumption and I am hedged three different ways in case I am wrong.


----------



## Politico (Feb 26, 2014)

Snouter said:


> Why Aren't Stocks Traded 24/7



They are.


----------

